# Polish Gen. Quits Over Afghanistan Equipment Row



## AWP (Aug 21, 2009)

I applaud the general for sticking to his principles, but it is time for the Polish Battlegroup to go home.

http://www.defensenews.com/story.php?i=4244265&c=EUR&s=TOP



> WARSAW - A Polish army general who criticized Poland's defense ministry over refusing to purchase what he termed essential equipment for Polish troops in Afghanistan, resigned August 20
> 
> "I'm quitting the army because I have no other choice as a soldier," Gen. Waldemar Skrzypczak, 53, said in Warsaw.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 21, 2009)

But quitting won't help the troops.  If they don't have what they need...how the hell are they supposed to fight?


----------



## GackMan (Aug 21, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> But quitting won't help the troops.  If they don't have what they need...how the hell are they supposed to fight?



What's he supposed to do?  Suck it up and drive on? 

Resigning in protest may have been the last/only way to draw attention to the issue. 

I can imagine there is only so much "making do" that a leader can tolerate... how many deaths is too many before packing it in and leaving it to the next generation?


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 21, 2009)

GackMan said:


> What's he supposed to do?  Suck it up and drive on?
> 
> Resigning in protest may have been the last/only way to draw attention to the issue.
> 
> I can imagine there is only so much "making do" that a leader can tolerate... how many deaths is too many before packing it in and leaving it to the next generation?



Have to agree here, a high level retirement/resignation makes it hard for management to deny a problem exists.  Good on the General.


----------



## AWP (Aug 21, 2009)

Personally and professionally, I'm counting down until they leave.


----------



## 7point62 (Aug 21, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> Personally and professionally, I'm counting down until they leave.




No more Kielbasa for you, my friend.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 21, 2009)

GackMan said:


> Resigning in protest may have been the last/only way to draw attention to the issue.



Guess so, and I most definitely hope it works.  I was pondering more than judging, actually.


----------



## QC (Aug 21, 2009)

Didn't the Brits have the same issue some time ago?


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 21, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> Personally and professionally, I'm counting down until they leave.



I haven't heard anything either way, what's your beef (or should I say Kielbasa )with them?


----------



## AWP (Aug 21, 2009)

SOWT said:


> I haven't heard anything either way, what's your beef (or should I say Kielbasa )with them?



I don't know how they conduct operations in the field and couldn't comment on that. I will say FOB Ghazni is a horrible place to be, especially when people are shitting in the showers for starters. The US Army is either unaware, or doesn't care, how the Polish Army runs the LZ there. US Army a/c, flown by US Army aviators.....and the Polish take priority coming and going from the FOB. If you're manifested don't worry about it, a pick up or 3 will arrive the moment a flight touches down and unload Polish soldiers who will then load up, leaving the Americans standing on the LZ. It is more frustrating because they have their own aviation detachment in country.

When they arrived some comm gear was in place, they promptly built buildings around said comm gear and then began complaining that they could get cancer from it. It took months to resolve.

Sitting in chow one night, there was only water or boxed milk to drink. No worries. Well, the KBR guy came out with a cart filled with cases of Gatorade and soda. Polish soldiers eft the DFAC and returned a few minutes later, through the back door, with several friends. They walked up to the cart and took every case of drinks with them and then left the DFAC.

Americans sleep 8 to a b-hut, Polish 6 to a b-hut.....and then the Polish complain that there isn't enough room at the FOB.

Feces smeared on the walls in the latrines.

That's off the top of my head.


----------

